

2008 AWS Start-Up Challenge Videos - matthodan
http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/amazon_startupchallenge_2008.jsp

======
matthodan
Is anyone else surprised at the high production quality? I hope YC doesn't
expect something like this-- if so, I many need to upgrade my 5 year old Casio
digital camera!

